# Schwinn Motorbike DONE!



## ohdeebee (May 31, 2012)

Before:





After:








All original parts were used on this build including the tank and rack. Seat still needs replacement. Paint was provided by VintageSchwinn.com, I striped everything freehand and then aged the entire bike to make it look original. Turned out pretty nice I think.


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2012)

*Wow*

I really love the way it turned out knew it was going to be beautiful!

Nick.


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2012)

I'll say! Super job!!


----------



## CAT341 (May 31, 2012)

Outstanding job!


----------



## 55tbird (May 31, 2012)

*Great job Jason!!!!*

I've been enjoying this work in progress and the final result looks great!! Congrats!! Mike


----------



## dmk441 (May 31, 2012)

*Motorbike*

I love the bike Jason, you did a great job, thanks again.

I also have to thank Santi as well for a few of the core pieces.


Dave


----------



## jpromo (May 31, 2012)

Wow, nice work! Any specific aging techniques you were particularly fond of? I'm tossing around doing up a 20s Schwinn about the same way and would like to stock up some ideas.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 31, 2012)

dmk441 said:


> I love the bike Jason, you did a great job, thanks again.
> 
> I also have to thank Santi as well for a few of the core pieces.
> 
> ...







It came out nice, thanks Dave I'm glad those parts helped finish this project.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 31, 2012)

Jason, 

Well done!  Congrats, looks great


----------



## vincev (May 31, 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 31, 2012)

You did a great job.  I love that bike!


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 3, 2012)

One of my all time favorite styles of bikes! I will get myself one someday....


----------



## snickle (Jun 3, 2012)

The beautiful thing about Schwinns is that you can have any one you want....













if you have the money!


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 4, 2012)

It looks great and you did a good job. It looks like the handlebars are a litle bent a little.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 4, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> It looks great and you did a good job. It looks like the handlebars are a litle bent a little.




The handlebars do a have a bend in them. They were the ones that came with the bike and since we were going for an original look we decided to keep them for now at least.


----------



## norcal (Jun 7, 2012)

Just to clarify... the upswept rear lower fender brace is one year only?


----------

